# Big Jalapenos



## fatback joe (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone notice a size increase on the jalapenos lately?

There was a thread on this topic on another forum and I had not noticed anything here until I went on Friday to get the ABT fixings..........everyone of them was huge......at least in comparision to what I am used to seeing around here.

Put it on the $20 for a size reference........there were even bigger ones than this there.


----------



## vlap (Jul 14, 2008)

Now thats a chile!!!


----------



## richtee (Jul 14, 2008)

I personally think it's the twenties that are shrinking...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just check your gasoline expenditures for confirmation.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah, you may be on to something there.


----------



## 1894 (Jul 14, 2008)

Dang , that's some big abt waiting to happen 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




   I'm thinking I should print out a couple copies of that pic and stick them next to the tiny little Japs I got in my garden and in pots , just to show them what they should grow up to look like


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 14, 2008)

And the twenties are packing less heat than they used to.


----------



## cman95 (Jul 14, 2008)

Now that there is funny,but those are big japs.


----------



## ron50 (Jul 14, 2008)

I noticed the very same thing yesterday at the market here. Extremely large.


----------



## seboke (Jul 14, 2008)

They're that big in my local Sweetbay yesterday.  Might have been my thread you're talking about (Huge ABTs) a while back.  Got from the same grocery...


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 14, 2008)

They seem to be about the same size in my area. Here's a comparison to a tape measure (actually size tape)/


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 14, 2008)

Our wally world has them all different sizes, ya just gotta pick through the lug is all.  I like em kinda medium sized, cause I usually be the only one eatin em anyway.


----------



## coyote (Jul 14, 2008)

*Mammoth Hot Peppers*

HP2011-10










	

		
			
		

		
	
 77 days. Capsicum annuum. (F1) Plant produces heavy yields of huge 4 Â¾" long by 1 Â¾" wide Jalapeno hot peppers. Peppers are hot, have thick flesh, and turn from medium dark green to red when mature. Plant has green stems, green leaves, and white flowers. Excellent pickling variety. Excellent stuffed with cheese and baked or grilled. Plant produces peppers continuously 

NMSU released three other type japs In 1997. I have these mammoth ones planted in the garden specificly for ABTs, But my herd of guinnie hens found them and all there is is tooth pick looking things in the garden. the byrds should be seasoned well.
A huge crop might have come in and the buyers from around the US picked them up and sre shipping..get em while you can..


----------



## 1894 (Jul 14, 2008)

Umm , gas is getting 'spensive around here


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 15, 2008)

yes, ive noticed the huge sized jalapenos this year. That is some serious fire power in its raw seeded state. although jalapenos loose their heat when cooked in a smoker or on a grill. the big ones i use a whole slice of bacon to wrap each half. last year a half of a slice worked well.


----------



## goobi99 (Jul 15, 2008)

same thing here. last batch i needed to make more filling because i didnt have enough...not that it was a problem!!


----------



## fireguy (Jul 15, 2008)

dang, that is huge... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ya might need to break out the sausage stuffer for those abts!!! 

Looks like ill be buying japs this year.... Guessing my plants were mislabeled... they seem to be bells.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 15, 2008)

I am with Richtee on this one!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ain't the shrinkin money the truth!  Momma said she wanted ta go some place expensive the other night, so I took her along when I filled up the truck!

The big japs er cheaper an taste better too!


----------



## morkdach (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## fastball (Jul 15, 2008)

Yep, I've noticed that around here as well, huge Japs.  I told my wife a couple of weeks ago, that they must have gotten these japs from Chernobyl farms.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone notice a size increase on the jalapenos lately?

There was a thread on this topic on another forum and I had not noticed anything here until I went on Friday to get the ABT fixings..........everyone of them was huge......at least in comparision to what I am used to seeing around here.

Put it on the $20 for a size reference........there were even bigger ones than this there.


----------



## vlap (Jul 14, 2008)

Now thats a chile!!!


----------



## richtee (Jul 14, 2008)

I personally think it's the twenties that are shrinking...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just check your gasoline expenditures for confirmation.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah, you may be on to something there.


----------



## 1894 (Jul 14, 2008)

Dang , that's some big abt waiting to happen 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




   I'm thinking I should print out a couple copies of that pic and stick them next to the tiny little Japs I got in my garden and in pots , just to show them what they should grow up to look like


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 14, 2008)

And the twenties are packing less heat than they used to.


----------



## cman95 (Jul 14, 2008)

Now that there is funny,but those are big japs.


----------



## ron50 (Jul 14, 2008)

I noticed the very same thing yesterday at the market here. Extremely large.


----------



## seboke (Jul 14, 2008)

They're that big in my local Sweetbay yesterday.  Might have been my thread you're talking about (Huge ABTs) a while back.  Got from the same grocery...


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 14, 2008)

They seem to be about the same size in my area. Here's a comparison to a tape measure (actually size tape)/


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 14, 2008)

Our wally world has them all different sizes, ya just gotta pick through the lug is all.  I like em kinda medium sized, cause I usually be the only one eatin em anyway.


----------



## coyote (Jul 14, 2008)

*Mammoth Hot Peppers*

HP2011-10










	

		
			
		

		
	
 77 days. Capsicum annuum. (F1) Plant produces heavy yields of huge 4 Â¾" long by 1 Â¾" wide Jalapeno hot peppers. Peppers are hot, have thick flesh, and turn from medium dark green to red when mature. Plant has green stems, green leaves, and white flowers. Excellent pickling variety. Excellent stuffed with cheese and baked or grilled. Plant produces peppers continuously 

NMSU released three other type japs In 1997. I have these mammoth ones planted in the garden specificly for ABTs, But my herd of guinnie hens found them and all there is is tooth pick looking things in the garden. the byrds should be seasoned well.
A huge crop might have come in and the buyers from around the US picked them up and sre shipping..get em while you can..


----------



## 1894 (Jul 14, 2008)

Umm , gas is getting 'spensive around here


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 15, 2008)

yes, ive noticed the huge sized jalapenos this year. That is some serious fire power in its raw seeded state. although jalapenos loose their heat when cooked in a smoker or on a grill. the big ones i use a whole slice of bacon to wrap each half. last year a half of a slice worked well.


----------



## goobi99 (Jul 15, 2008)

same thing here. last batch i needed to make more filling because i didnt have enough...not that it was a problem!!


----------



## fireguy (Jul 15, 2008)

dang, that is huge... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ya might need to break out the sausage stuffer for those abts!!! 

Looks like ill be buying japs this year.... Guessing my plants were mislabeled... they seem to be bells.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 15, 2008)

I am with Richtee on this one!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ain't the shrinkin money the truth!  Momma said she wanted ta go some place expensive the other night, so I took her along when I filled up the truck!

The big japs er cheaper an taste better too!


----------



## morkdach (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## fastball (Jul 15, 2008)

Yep, I've noticed that around here as well, huge Japs.  I told my wife a couple of weeks ago, that they must have gotten these japs from Chernobyl farms.


----------

